# LINK light on extreme surfboard modem blinks RED



## crgedney (Jun 10, 2010)

I recently had my wireless router set for secure mode and at the same time, the LINK light on my motorola extreme surfboard modem started blinking red. I am not having any internet connection issues at this time, but wanted to know if the light should be red and blinking for optimum use.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the exact model of the modem?


----------



## crgedney (Jun 10, 2010)

Exact model of the modem is the Motorola Extrmeme SB6120


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Tell me exactly what lights are doing what from the following attachment.


----------



## crgedney (Jun 10, 2010)

The LINK light is the bottom light on the front of the modem and it is blinking red all the time. All of the other lights are either steady green and the RECIEVE light is a steady blue.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Which of the ones in the table is the "bottom" light? I don't happen to have the modem to look at the panel. :smile:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Normally the link light will show the type of connection.

Off = No Connection

Flashing= Transmitting/Receiving data

Amber= 10Base , 100Base

Blue= Gigabit connection


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, but we're trying to figure out what a flashing red light means. :grin:

I'd also like to know which light it is...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh I see.

I have the same modem and have looked through the manual and there is no 

reference to a red led or the meaning.

What type make/model router is being used?

The bottom light is the link light.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the link light blinking red would be a clear indication that you have an ISP issue or the modem is dying.


----------

